# Fixing holes in door panel?



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone had a idea how to patch holes in door panel,needs to still look decent. I bought a older Honda Accord that has holes in the door panel from the previous owners setup. The holes are about 2 inches round, any suggestions please. Thanks


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

Bondo, sand, and paint/fabric?


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

the best way would be to fiberglass it from the back and bodywork the hole flush and rewrap the door panels. Or you could just put tweeters in its place


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

I put LED lights in mine


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

Find some used door panels and swap them out.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

This is why I refuse to hack up my door panels to install tweets. Resale is bad enough the way it is.


----------



## stalintc (Dec 6, 2007)

2 fairly easy fixes if you do not want to get into having to do so much work on the door panel.

Option 1: Get some 1/8" ABS plastic, cut out 2 pieces in whatever shape you want to match the style of the door panel, use a heat gun and form them to fit over the hole, then wrap them in a material that matches the interior.

Option 2: Remove the door panels. Tape off the hole and surrounding areas of the panel. Lay up 3 layers of woven fiberglass mat (roughly 1/16-1/8" thick). Trim to size after cured, wrap and attach to panel.

Benefit of fiberglass versus ABS is it will not deform in very hot areas or direct sunlight, it can be thinner, and it is stronger.

Cons: a lot more work. 

Hope that helps out a little


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I used to call the junkyards and find replacements, then I'd hack a set up. It is hard to fix plastic, you can use the flexible bumper repair stuff (type of bondo for plastic) but is harder to work with and very hard to get any texture to match, then you have to paint it. You can put a fake grill of some kind in it, or even a driver you don't use. If material you can plug the hole any way you can and wrap it again. I preferred to get on my feet and find used ones, it solves all of the above problems.


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks you guys, Im just going to put empty tweeter pods in the holes. I have Dynaudio md102 so I would like to mount them higher up maybe pillars with some pipe caps. I will try to get some pics up, so I can get some feed back.


----------

